# Ok I really hate to ask, but totally confused :(



## Cinders (Jan 6, 2009)

I know you get a fair few guess the morphs on here & I hate to be another one to do it to you all but I've got a corn snake & I got told it was a caramel. Now I've been told it's a caramel, a ghost & even possibly a hybrid so I'm totally confused as to what he actually is 


























If you need nore pics there's more here Corns pictures by cinders_uk - Photobucket

Like I've said I'm really sorry to do this to you but from what I've seen on here you're all really good with this sort of thing & any help would really be great.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not a caramel - the colour tones are very weird unless he is VERY old and there's too much red.

Not a ghost - too much red/brown in him.

Quite possibly a hybrid.

Quite possibly a Kisatchie cross if I were going to hazard a guess - or a Black Rat X Cornsnake.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'd say looking at the head, looks more rat snake than corn. so as above pos a cross.


----------



## Cinders (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, so possibly a black rat x corn. I've tried looking for some pics to see if there's any like him but couldn't really find any. Tried looking up the Kisatchie too but doesn't seem to be much information on them either :devil: lol

Oh well still the mistery continues for my anyway, probably never will find out...

If anyone else would like to imput though I'd still like to hear what they think


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Cinders said:


>


IMO looks to be a normal frosted corn that a hybrid between a Red rat snake(P.G.Guttata) X Grey rat snake(P.O.Spiloides).

Young normal Frosted corn.









Hypo frosted corn.









Amel frosted corn.









Anery frosted corn.









Ghost frosted corn.









Snow frosted corn.


----------



## Cinders (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah yeah I see what you're saying, is it cos of the white speckling on the saddles?

So would he actually be classed as a corn or as a hybrid? also he doesn't seem to be as orange as the normal Carolina (I think that's the normal morph you're talking about) corn snake, would this just be cos of the fact he might be frosted? cos he seems more brown with slight red colouration toward to head.

Yay, hopefully might have found out what he is :notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Cinders said:


> Ah yeah I see what you're saying, is it cos of the white speckling on the saddles?
> 
> So would he actually be classed as a corn or as a hybrid? also he doesn't seem to be as orange as the normal Carolina (I think that's the normal morph you're talking about) corn snake, would this just be cos of the fact he might be frosted? cos he seems more brown with slight red colouration toward to head.
> 
> Yay, hopefully might have found out what he is :notworthy:


Confusing i know.It's a hybrid not a pure (P.G.Guttata) so a frosted corn is a Red rat snake X Grey rat snake.Coz there are so meny (P.G.Guttata) hybrids with the name corn in them.I now only call (P.G.Guttata) hybrids as what ever corns like jungle corns,Gopher corns,frosted corns'etc.And pure (P.G.Guttata) i refer to as Red rat snake.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Cinders said:


> Ah yeah I see what you're saying, is it cos of the white speckling on the saddles?


In part, but it's also the exact tones of the colour on the snake, which aren't "right" for any morph or "normal" cornsnake. 



> So would he actually be classed as a corn or as a hybrid?


He's a North American Ratsnake. He's not a corn snake, and he's not a Black or Grey Ratsnake either. He's a combination of both. 

Just like a Poodle X Wolf isn't a poodle any more, but it's not a wolf either.


----------



## Cinders (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for the help :2thumb: it's nice to know what colouration he is. Though it's deffinetly confusing with all the morphs & hybrids, don't know how you can tell them all apart... lol... Guess it just comes with time & work...


----------

